# EXPERTS - Please Take A Look At This Video . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I am no expert and am trying to improve my casting, as a fisherman. I saw this video and would appreciate the "experts" taking a look at it, from a casting form and technique standpoint. I won't "spoil" anything by giving away my own "impressions" of it . . . Thanks !


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay, newbie opinion. Not a pendulum caster but it seemed the first guy didnt load more than the tip of the rod and was casting with too high of an arc.
The second (spinning) guy did extend his left arm and used a push pull fulcrum but it seems to me that starting your cast on the dead inward swing of the lead wastes too much energy.
I would want to time my cast for when the lead is moving away from you more to increase the effective arc and make a smoother transition. I think you could snap a tip if you hit it too hard with the lead in the position that he started his movement. Not much body in either one as well.
Idk, I am a newb but seems you could be much more efficient and get much more out of your cast, in speaking in terms of the spinning caster.
pods


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

check out the guides on the spinning rod, tiny little things. the old guy is beyond help,already knows everything about everything. the young guy could probably win tournaments with better technique. If someone could start a casting association that allowed braided line in tournaments would new distance records be set ?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't think braid would help the conventional casters set records but I think it would help the spinning guys a lot


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

pods said:


> Okay, newbie opinion. Not a pendulum caster but it seemed the first guy didnt load more than the tip of the rod and was casting with too high of an arc.
> The second (spinning) guy did extend his left arm and used a push pull fulcrum but it seems to me that starting your cast on the dead inward swing of the lead wastes too much energy.
> I would want to time my cast for when the lead is moving away from you more to increase the effective arc and make a smoother transition. I think you could snap a tip if you hit it too hard with the lead in the position that he started his movement. Not much body in either one as well.
> Idk, I am a newb but seems you could be much more efficient and get much more out of your cast, in speaking in terms of the spinning caster.
> pods



I've got a setup almost exactly like the one the first guy is using. The one where you state that he doesn't load more than the tip.

That rod is not an "8 & bait" rod. In fact, for fishing, one doesn't normally need to hit that rod very hard. It's parabolic, and very slow to load. And it tends to load a lot more than what one might realize. If you cast that rod like you would a tournament rod or a heaver, your lead is going to leave you somewhere behind your right ear, about half way through your rotation. (ask me how I know)

It took me a good while to learn how to cast a English rod. Now that I know how, my cast is very slow and deliberate, looks quite different from my other surf rods. But with a nice slow cast, and not a huge, heavy hit at the end, one can easily cast it 130+ yards. (with a nice compact rig, like a 2 drop) I totally understand why to some the cast may look "wrong", but I don't think he did anything wrong at all. I don't pendulum cast for fishing, but if I did, I wouldn't envision it to look too different. Of course, the other possibility is that he really toned it down for the sake of the video.

Personally, I don't like braid on that setup, but if it works for him...


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks solid. As I stated, I am a newb when it comes to surf casting. Most of the casting that I have watched seems to be at a lower angle and has more "umpfh" at the end.
As to your point about lead and my ear, I think I will stick to casts (for now) that have the lead either on the ground, or straight back, and not in any way in a line with my noggin. 
Now where's my old hockey helmet..........
pods


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm no expert, by any means... Just recognized that setup. I'm the odd man on the beach with my 5 meter rod. But it's my absolute most favorite setup for long casting.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Oh god that was painful. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSsu8YXlYTQ


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

When I was getting started surf fishing I was taught the Brighton cast (start with rod butt high, tip low behind you, sinker at your back foot, and cast in a straight line over head). That is basically what the younger guy is doing except he keeps the lead in the air instead of laying in on the ground. I broke two rods early on using the brighton cast and moved away from it in favor of either an OTG or hatteras cast.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It takes kahunas to put your cast out there for all to see and critique. 

The first gentleman has obviously been fishing and pendulum casting for a long time and has developed a style that works for him. It is a VERY "high" high swing pendulum that takes good timing to not slam the sinker into the ground when you apply the power. He's very right arm dominate and has almost no left pull. That being said, it seems to work well for him as a fishing cast. 

The second caster is doing an areolized version of the Brighton cast (as OldBay suggested). In one of the clips you can actually see the sinker start to kick outside just a bit. A little longer drop and some patience could create a decent flatter pendulum cast. All in all, not a bad cast.

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your comments and input. 

I'm a fisherman and not a pendulum caster. I use the Phil Hyde "Hi-Inertia" cast off the beach and am learning the Hatteras Cast for pier fishing. 

To me, certainly not an expert, I saw the lack of left arm extension and push-pull by the older caster. I was also very surprised at how high he was swinging during the cast.

I liked the push-pull and the follow-through of the younger caster, but was puzzled at him starting the cast during the In-Swing.

Thanks to all !


----------



## Cranepro1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey fishbucket. Do u still have the century 144 by any chance? I been looking for one.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

I think you hit the nail on the head Dave I'll stick to the Tommy cast.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

144 is gone.

interested in anything else?


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

HEY DAVE, I was doing great with my old glenn3564 cast up until about 3 weeks ago at Surfside. On my backswing
there was about a 25 year old girl who came walking up the beach near the dunes with 2 dudes, set her chair up and
got bare a-- naked right behind me. That ain't no joke. Bad on an old man of 61 with 5 heart attacks behind him.
By the way, that dude in the video is going to get locked up for murder when he kills somebody with that piece of lead
he is heaving. Hey, that ain't no lie about the naked lady man. It was at dead low tide and I was about 40 yards from
her and the 2 dudes but I have perfect 20/20 vision. What I'm talking about is she stayed there over an hour and a half
just as naked as the day she was born.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

pics?


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

Why didn't I think of that? Just goes to show how your mind slips when you get old. Had my phone in my
pocket and it has a 7 power lens on it. Could have got a good shot of that mullet! Another one got away!
Oh Well


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

glenn3564 said:


> HEY DAVE, I was doing great with my old glenn3564 cast up until about 3 weeks ago at Surfside. On my backswing
> there was about a 25 year old girl who came walking up the beach near the dunes with 2 dudes, set her chair up and
> got bare a-- naked right behind me. That ain't no joke. Bad on an old man of 61 with 5 heart attacks behind him.
> By the way, that dude in the video is going to get locked up for murder when he kills somebody with that piece of lead
> ...


Did you keep both hands on your fishing rod ? LOL !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

No comment.


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep, that was her in the white bikini


----------

